

If GoDaddy had a command line interface - netherland
http://thechangelog.com/post/4391932134/if-godaddy-had-a-command-line-interface

======
adambard
If anyone's looking for a registrar, NameCheap sucked enough less than GoDaddy
to make me go out of my way to mention here. Which is to say, substantially
less.

